# Spoof email from DigitalCrowd?



## gollum84 (Apr 8, 2006)

I just got this email today about my email address expiring, but I renewed it back on March 14 and I still have the receipt from Paypal.  Here is what the message said:

_Hi Matthew,

Your account with Digital Crowd, gollum84.macosx.com, has expired.  Please let me know if you would like to renew your account at a 20% discounted rate.

Best Regards,
Ronny Fang
AcuNett - Management Team
http://www.acunett.com/_

Is this thing for real or should I just ignore it?  It seems a little fishy to me.


----------



## bobw (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254385&highlight=AcuNett


----------



## gollum84 (Apr 8, 2006)

So my current expiry date is April 16th, 2007.  Does this mean my @macosx.com account will be active until then and then I have the choice to let it run out or renew again, but this time with AcuNett?  If I renew will my new address be something like gollum84@acunett.com?


----------



## bobw (Apr 9, 2006)

When you renew, your address will remain the same, I believe. Scott will need to confirm this.


----------



## ScottW (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi. We only support email addresses, not web addresses. When we exited the "hosting" business for macosx.com  subdomains, we transferred all hosting accounts to AcuNett. You may only use the subdomain, whatever.macosx.com through November 2006, at which time it will be cut off. It would be advisable to obtain a different domain name before that period ends.

Your email address with us is separate and on a different renewal schedule, it is not effected nor managed by Acunett.


----------

